# Smokin' Aces HD-DVD



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Picked it up yesterday and watched it later that night.

PQ was great AQ too, everyone was asleep so I can't say much about the envelopment of the action scenes, but dialog was smooth and crisp all the way through.

Not to mention this is a suprisingly good movie, and not just another action flick. Jeremy Piven was amazing as Israel, and totally grabs you into his charaters fall.

Over all

Story 4/5 
PQ 4.5/5 (Some Grain)
AQ 4/5 (DD+ Only)

~Bobby


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

^^^ Did you have to boil it in water for 10 seconds to remove a layer of film crud? Some reports of this for this disc along with CoM and TGS.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

:jump: Thankfully no, and I am waiting for the UK import of CoM non-combo version before i get the movie. TGS looks good but its not a priority to get it.

~Bobby


----------

